# Pflanzenrätsel Sandtrockenrasen



## Kuni99 (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wer nicht aus der Gegend kommt, wird kaum wissen, dass es im Oberrheingraben richtige Sanddünen gibt. Ein großes Dünenband erstreckt sich von Darmstadt bis Rastatt und ein kleineres zwischen Mainz und Ingelheim. Der Sand wurde während der letzten Eiszeit aus dem Flussbett des Rheins ausgeblasen. Auf diesen Sandflächen hat sich bis heute die Pflanzengesellschaft erhalten, die in der Warmperiode nach der letzten Eiszeit große Teile Mitteleuropas bedeckte und die ansonsten heute nur noch in den osteuropäischen Steppengebieten zu finden ist. Hier also eine kleine Auswahl, Auflösung wieder gegen Ende der Woche.


----------



## Kuni99 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel Sandtrockenrasen*

Hallo,

na, das Rätsel war wohl doch etwas zu "trocken". Dennoch kommt hier die Auflösung:

1. Feld-__ Mannstreu (_Eryngium campestre_)
2. Zwerg-Schneckenklee (_Medicago minima_)
3. Berg-__ Steinkraut (_Alyssum montanum_)
4. Sand-Wegerich (_Plantago arenaria_)
5. Sand-Lotwurz (_Onosma arenaria_)
6. Sand-Strohblume (_Helichrysum arenarium_)
7. Steppen-__ Wolfsmilch (_Euphorbia seguieriana_)
8. Blutroter __ Storchschnabel (_Geranium sanguineum_)
9. Kali-Salzkraut (_Salsola kali_), dahinter ein Reiherschnabel (_Erodium cicutarium_)
10. Karthäusernelke (_Dianthus carthusianorum_)
11. Schmalflügeliger Wanzensame (_Corispermum leptopterum_)
12. Ästige Graslilie (_Anthericum ramosum_)

1, 5, 9 und 11 bilden sogenannte "Steppenroller": Die ganze Pflanze oder der Fruchtstand wird bei Reife vom Wind über das offene Land geweht, wobei die Samen verteilt werden.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Y*e (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel Sandtrockenrasen*

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung von was, wo und wie. Hab wieder was dazugelernt. Hätte einige Pflanzen davon mal locker so als "Unkraut" abgetan


----------

